# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Hits mit Witz

## schiene

Das Internet ist voll damit.Ob "versaut"lustig oder total sinn und hirnlos.
Lasst den guten Geschmack bei Seite und los gehts...

 :: 

 :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

der Klassiker der Sauflieder.....  ::

----------


## schiene

immer wieder gern gehört...ich bin der Präsident

----------


## schiene

speziell für unsere Österreicher......
...und Elisabeth Gehrer wurde spätere Bundesministerin (von 1995 - 2007) für Bildung ...

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, Schiene, da musst schon ein Tiroler sein, dass Du an ihre Muschi darfst.   ::

----------


## schiene

The Hooters singen deutsch??? wusste ich auch nicht aber das Lied passt ganz gut hier rein... Pissing In The Rhine

----------


## schiene

die Links müssten mal erneuert werden

und hier ein Klassiker...

----------


## Enrico

> die Links müssten mal erneuert werden


Erledigt  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Rainald Grebe,für mich derzeit einer der besten ...

----------


## schiene

Ein schönes Lied...hätte auch von mir sein können ::

----------


## schiene

köstlich...... ::

----------


## schiene

ein Liedchen über Bier.... ::

----------


## Enrico

Hehe, der Gunther fetzt. Werde mal einige Lieder für die nächste Gartenparty besorgen.  ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## TeigerWutz

Fritz Stingl war jahrelanger Bandleader von Hans Söllners „Bayaman Sissdem“

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

die Österreicher .... ::

----------


## schiene

Willy Astor ein Wortspielakrobat aller erster Klasse  ::

----------

